# Frage zum Template



## Christy (28. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe jetzt vom nen freund ein kopmlettes auseinandergeschnittendes Teamplate bekommen, und nu wollte ich frage wie ich es wieder zusammen füge, so das alles dynamisch ist. Währe sehr dankbar wen mir wer nen link zu nem Tutorial schicken können das sich mit sowas beschäftigt  danke


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

benutze doch einmal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum (oben rechts), das Thema wurde schon oft behandelt.

Ein Tutorial gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials12907.html


Dunsti


----------



## Christy (28. Dezember 2003)

Kann mir den bitte ihrgendwer ein Schlüssenword geben unter dem ich das suchen kann ? Weil unter Teamplat finde ich nur das thema was ich hir gerade aufgemacht ahb X_x


----------



## StefanR (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christy _
> *Kann mir den bitte ihrgendwer ein Schlüssenword geben unter dem ich das suchen kann ? Weil unter Teamplat finde ich nur das thema was ich hir gerade aufgemacht ahb X_x *



Du wolltest doch nen Tut, das hat Andreas Dunstheimer dir doch verlinkt. Okay mache ich es nochmal.  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials12907.html


----------



## Christy (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Du wolltest doch nen Tut, das hat Andreas Dunstheimer dir doch verlinkt. Okay mache ich es nochmal.  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials12907.html *



Schon aber X_x ich kappir nur bahnhof.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christy _
> *... unter Teamplat finde ich nur das thema was ich hir gerade aufgemacht hab*



versuch's mal mit der richtigen Schreibweise: *template*

ergibt bei mir immerhin 319 Treffer  


Dunsti


----------



## Ben Ben (29. Dezember 2003)

Die Frage ist ja u.a. um was für ein Templates es geht, also von was für einer Template engine...
Zumal für mich nicht ganz klar ist was er mit "auseinandergeschnitten" meint...


----------



## Christy (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *Die Frage ist ja u.a. um was für ein Templates es geht, also von was für einer Template engine...
> Zumal für mich nicht ganz klar ist was er mit "auseinandergeschnitten" meint... *



Naja, ich habne ein Design von meinem Freund gekricht : Klick Mich 
Und nun wollte ich daraus eine Website machen ^^# aber nun weis ich nicht wie ich aus diesem ganz normalen bild eine page mit inhalt machen soll, da dachte ich halt ich muss das Design auseinanderschneiden, und den mit einem Html code unterlegen, das problem ist jetzt das ich überhaupt nicht weis mit was ich es unterlegen soll, und die Tutorials die ich hir gefunden hab beschreiben sowas nicht, oder ich versteht einfach nicht richtig was die meinen. Und jetzt wollte ich halt einmal nach fragen ob man das mit Programmen oder so machen kann
(FrontPage, Dreamweaver) oder so oder ihrgendein turial wo es schritt für schritt erklärt wird. Danke für die hilfe.

Mfg Christy


----------



## Daxi (29. Dezember 2003)

Dein Problem hat also nichts mit PHP sondern mit dem Zerschneiden der Bilder und erstellen einer HTML-Datei zu tun.

PHP nützt dir (jetzt) nichts.
Schau eher mal ins HTML-Forum!


----------



## Christy (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Daxi _
> *Dein Problem hat also nichts mit PHP sondern mit dem Zerschneiden der Bilder und erstellen einer HTML-Datei zu tun.
> 
> PHP nützt dir (jetzt) nichts.
> Schau eher mal ins HTML-Forum! *


Naja, die bilder sind schon zerschnitten ....


----------



## StefanR (29. Dezember 2003)

Oben schreibst du noch... 





> aber nun weis ich nicht wie ich aus diesem ganz normalen bild eine page mit inhalt machen soll, da dachte ich halt ich muss das Design auseinanderschneiden, und den mit einem Html code unterlegen


 ... und jetzt 





> _Original geschrieben von Christy _
> *Naja, die bilder sind schon zerschnitten .... *


... Dich versteht irgendiwe hier keiner, was du jetz genau willst.   Willst du jetzt aus einem Design, dass schon in HTML-Format vorliegt, eine Seite machen oder willst du ersteinmal, das Design, welches du von deinem Kumpel bekommen hast in HTML- Format umwandeln?


----------



## Christy (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Oben schreibst du noch...  ... und jetzt ... Dich versteht irgendiwe hier keiner, was du jetz genau willst.   Willst du jetzt aus einem Design, dass schon in HTML-Format vorliegt, eine Seite machen oder willst du ersteinmal, das Design, welches du von deinem Kumpel bekommen hast in HTML- Format umwandeln? *



Ja ganau ich will das in ein HTML-Format umwandel, das ist ja auch das problem das ich sowas nochnie gemacht hab, hab vorher immer nurvorgefertigte seiten genommen, und jetzt will ich endlich mal sowas selber machen ^^# währe nett wen du mir dabei helfen könntest oder so, danke


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Dezember 2003)

also wenn ich das richtig sehe, brauchst Du "nur" eine Tabelle, bei der die Aufteilung der Reihen und Spalten genauso ist, wie die Teilung des Bildes. Dann legst Du die Reihenhöhen und Spaltenbreiten entsprechend der Größe der Teilbilder fest und setzt die entsprechende Grafik als Zellenhintergrund.

Sollte mit einem Programm wie Dreamweaver oder Frontpage ja nicht so das Riesenproblem darstellen 


Dunsti


----------



## Christy (30. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich hab mich jetzt die halbe nacht drangesetzt. und das ist dabei rausgekommen  >>Klick<< , nun wie ihr sehen werdet ist da mächtig was schief gelaufen ^^
da muss ihrgendwie das news feld hin, ich weis aber nicht was ich falsch gemacht hab das da jetzt das eine Bild 10 mal da ist, ich hoffe ich könnt weiter helfen ^^ 

bis nacher *schlafengeh* Gute Nacht

ps. So solls später mal ausschaun


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

das sieht doch schonmal gar nicht schlecht aus 

eine kleine Änderung:

```
<table border="0" width="86%" height="798">
```
wird zu:

```
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">
```

PS: ich muss zur Arbeit ... schau mir das nachher nochmal an 


Dunsti

//EDIT

ok, hier noch was:

```
<td rowspan=2 background="images/Mitte_middle.png" width="422" height="57"">&nbsp;</td>
```
wird zu:

```
<td rowspan=2 background="images/Mitte_middle.png" width="422" height="57" style="{background-repeat: no-repeat;}">&nbsp;</td>
```
Dann sieht es doch schon fast perfekt aus.

Für das Newsfeld machst Du am Besten eine "verschachtelte" Tabelle, also eine zweite Tabelle innerhalb der Haupt-Tabelle.


Dunsti


----------



## Christy (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Dunstheimer _*
> Für das Newsfeld machst Du am Besten eine "verschachtelte" Tabelle, also eine zweite Tabelle innerhalb der Haupt-Tabelle.
> 
> Dunsti *



Naja jetzt müsste man sich noch mit frontpage so gut auskennen, das ich weiß was du meinst, ich weis so in etwas das der 2. unterste mittlere tabellen frame zum anderen bild nach oben muss, und da platz für das newsfeld ist, aber ihrgendwie krich ich das nicht hin, hab schon seit ~11.30 probiert =/

So sieds bis jetzt aus Klick Danke


----------



## StefanR (30. Dezember 2003)

Mache doch einfach den Backround Mitte_Newsfeld.PNG ind die darüber liegende Zeile.


----------



## Christy (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Mache doch einfach den Backround Mitte_Newsfeld.PNG ind die darüber liegende Zeile. *



Ne das klappt nicht, den verschiebt sich alles und sied nach nichts mehr aus.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christy _
> *Naja jetzt müsste man sich noch mit frontpage so gut auskennen, das ich weiß was du meinst*



Nein, muss man nicht. Ich arbeite z.B. überhaupt nicht mit Frontpage. 

Ich könnte Dir jetzt sagen, an welcher Stelle Du die zweite Tabelle im Quelltext eingeben musst, aber das wird Dir wahrscheinlich nichts bringen.  


Dunsti


----------



## Christy (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Dunstheimer _
> *Nein, muss man nicht. Ich arbeite z.B. überhaupt nicht mit Frontpage.
> 
> Ich könnte Dir jetzt sagen, an welcher Stelle Du die zweite Tabelle im Quelltext eingeben musst, aber das wird Dir wahrscheinlich nichts bringen.
> ...



JO, hat jetzt alles so einigermarsen geklappt  Klick Nur jetzt ist das problem das ich an besimmten stellen text einfügen will aber das nicht klappt weil  alles in einer besimmten reihe ist, zb, will ich oben links menu hinschreiben, wás aber nicht richtig klappt weil ich den text nicht dahin verschieben kann wo ich ihn haben will, das ich jetzt das proben   wen ich das jetzt noch wüsste könnte ich endlich die richtige page machen >>; danke Christy


----------



## scrachty (30. Dezember 2003)

kennt ihr vielleicht jemand seiten wo ich ne gute gratis template finde?


----------



## StefanR (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scrachty _
> *kennt ihr vielleicht jemand seiten wo ich ne gute gratis template finde? *



Ne Template-Engine (Klasse) oder Designs?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christy _
> *JO, hat jetzt alles so einigermarsen geklappt  Klick Nur jetzt ist das problem das ich an besimmten stellen text einfügen will aber das nicht klappt weil  alles in einer besimmten reihe ist, zb, will ich oben links menu hinschreiben, wás aber nicht richtig klappt weil ich den text nicht dahin verschieben kann wo ich ihn haben will, das ich jetzt das proben   wen ich das jetzt noch wüsste könnte ich endlich die richtige page machen >>; danke Christy *



Tja, das ist das Problem, das jeder mit HTML hat: Man kann Texte nicht wirklich frei innerhalb der Seite verschieben.

Mein Vorschlag: Vergiss Frontpage, Dreamweaver und Co, und lerne HTML 

hier ein paar Einsteigerseiten:
http://www.brauchbar.de/wd/artikel/html.html
http://www.webfeatures.de/content/html/
http://werbach.com/barebones/BBG-form.html

Dunsti


----------

